# H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - Toasty and spicy, but too young...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - Toasty and spicy, but too young...*

I think age will benefit this cigar tremendously (as with most, if not all ELs). It was solidly built, with a dark, almost maduro wrapper and only...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - Toasty and spicy, but too young...


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> I think age will benefit this cigar tremendously (as with most, if not all ELs). It was solidly built, with a dark, almost maduro wrapper and only...
> 
> Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009 Cigar Review - Toasty and spicy, but too young...


 Dang! I was confused as hell. I started reading your review of the "Mag 49 EL" and thought this sure reads a lot like Bimmian's review of the "Mag 50 EL." I'm slow.


----------

